# Identify these attachments?



## Lucas E (Sep 28, 2021)

Got a bunch of random parts with my south bend heavy 10 toolroom lathe. The taller piece doesn't seem to be the same paint as most of the gray tooling I have so not sure if it's a southbend item. But do you know what either of these 2 items are for?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 28, 2021)

The second one looks like a cross slide or threading stop.


----------



## Lucas E (Sep 28, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> The second one looks like a cross slide or threading stop.


Interesting, I guess it's missing a bolt or something that the slide actually hits?


----------



## Lastwagen (Sep 28, 2021)

I know that other piece. It is part of an old die filer machine , used to hold the work piece onto the table. If you want to sell it I’m a buyer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Sep 28, 2021)

Lucas E said:


> Interesting, I guess it's missing a bolt or something that the slide actually hits?


Yes, there is a threaded stop bolt that screws into the cross slide, it would be shouldered with flats to tighten it and it would have a long threaded portion with a stop nut or dial for adjustment (maybe) or just a nut for the stop or perhaps a double nut to lock in position.
These stops speed threading considerably by making it easy to return to the same infeed setting without counting turns or reading the dial, I have them for both of my lathes.


----------



## Lastwagen (Sep 28, 2021)

Here are a before and after of my Oliver Instruments die filer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Sep 28, 2021)

Lastwagen said:


> I know that other piece. It is part of an old die filer machine , used to hold the work piece onto the table. If you want to sell it I’m a buyer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not really, not at all.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 28, 2021)

Lastwagen said:


> Here are a before and after of my Oliver Instruments die filer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## Lastwagen (Sep 28, 2021)

Harvey also manufactured a die filer that was near identical to the Oliver, called the Butterfly I believe. The die filer is not a common machine in the modern shop, mainly a buggy whip thing since the advent of CNC capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 28, 2021)

Nutfarmer nailed it.
Many years ago I thought how handy one of these would be.
So I made one for my SB 9.
I used it once, then realized (for me anyway) it is much easier to single point threads without it.


----------



## Lucas E (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you for the information everyone.

Manual Mac, is the benefit of the stop that you set the final depth of the cut, then when you're doing multiple parts you can just go up to the stop without having to gauge depth Everytime?


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 28, 2021)

It’s been a long time....but...
When I used mine I clamped it to the cross slide dovetail with the screw on the side.
Then set the compound to 29 deg and used the screw that goes through the clamp and into the cross slide as a stop at end of every cut.
Then advance the slide until it stops, then advance the compound slide the desired amount.
I’m not good at explaining things, I hope some of this makes sense.
Maybe someone else has a better answer, I may be wrong....
I single point threads often without the stop.


----------



## Lucas E (Sep 28, 2021)

Ahhh, so you would use it to set the cross slide depth so you can back out after each cut and quickly reset it to the same position? Then advance the compound a little more and make another pass?


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 28, 2021)

Yup


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 28, 2021)

Yea, I went to all the trouble of getting that threading stop all set up for my Heavy 10. It's been in the drawer ever since. If you were doing a production run I can see where it would be useful.


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 28, 2021)

You’ve inspired me Lucas.
Maybe I’ll give it another try when the “to do” list thins out....


----------



## Lucas E (Sep 29, 2021)

Manual Mac said:


> You’ve inspired me Lucas.
> Maybe I’ll give it another try when the “to do” list thins out....


While I don't have experience using one, I think it should go on the other side of the cross slide. That way when you reach the end of the cut you can bring the cross slide toward you (bring the cutter away from the part) and then run the carriage back down towards the tailstock. Then push the cross slide up against the stop so your right back in the same position as your last cut. Advance the compound slide a little more for your next cut, rinse and repeat.

Although now that I think about it, my machine has a telescoping taper attachment that I think would interfere with the stop on the back side. Maybe I'm missing something about the location of the stop, but I don't see how having it in front of the slide would help as you would have to back up the compound slide to reset the carriage. Which would defeat the point.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 29, 2021)

Lucas E said:


> While I don't have experience using one, I think it should go on the other side of the cross slide. That way when you reach the end of the cut you can bring the cross slide toward you (bring the cutter away from the part) and then run the carriage back down towards the tailstock. Then push the cross slide up against the stop so your right back in the same position as your last cut. Advance the compound slide a little more for your next cut, rinse and repeat.
> 
> Although now that I think about it, my machine has a telescoping taper attachment that I think would interfere with the stop on the back side. Maybe I'm missing something about the location of the stop, but I don't see how having it in front of the slide would help as you would have to back up the compound slide to reset the carriage. Which would defeat the point.


It's intended to be used on the outboard (dial) end of the cross-slide. A bolt passes thru the clearance hole in the stop and screws into the end of the cross-slide. At least that's how it's shown in the SB manual.


----------



## Lucas E (Sep 29, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> It's intended to be used on the outboard (dial) end of the cross-slide. A bolt passes thru the clearance hole in the stop and screws into the end of the cross-slide. At least that's how it's shown in the SB manual.


I have no idea how it's supposed to be used then. Can anyone explain?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 29, 2021)

Lucas E said:


> I have no idea how it's supposed to be used then. Can anyone explain?


The bolt is a clearance fit thru the bracket/clamp and screwed into the end of the cross-slide. The cross-slide is run in to the zero point and the bracket is clamped to the dovetail with the head of the bolt in contact with the bracket. When threading, the cross-slide can be cranked back to clear the part after each pass. When resetting, the head of the bolt stops the inward motion of the cross-slide at the zero point when it hits the bracket. Then the tool is advanced for the next pass using the compound.


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 29, 2021)

Lucas, you explained it pretty well in post #13
Look at my 2 pics in post #16
The screw thru the clearance hole in the bracket/clamp is up against the bracket/clamp in LH photo.
The crosslide is retracted in RH photo, the screw is retracted away from the bracket/clamp
Run the carriage back (towards the tailstock), then run the  crosslide across until the screw head hits the bracket/clamp (like in the LH photo) advance the compound the desired amount, then repeat.


----------



## Lucas E (Sep 29, 2021)

I see, I guess I wasn't thinking about the clearance hole. That makes sense. I guess you just need to have the clamp and bolt set with enough room to allow you to back out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lastwagen (Sep 29, 2021)

Here is text from HTRAL, pg 78, Use of Thread Cutting Stop:

“The point of the (threading) tool should first be set so that it just touches the work: then lock the thread cutting stop (to the cross slide dovetail) and turn the thread cutting stop screw until the (screw) shoulder is tight against the the stop. When ready to take the first chip, run the tool rest back by turning the cross feed screw to the left several turns, and move the tool to the point where the thread is to start.  Then turn the cross feed screw to the right until the thread cutting stop screw strikes the thread cutting stop.  The tool rest is now back in the original (start) position, and by turning the compound rest feed screw in  0.002 in. or 0.003 in. the tool will be in a position to take the first cut.”​
The effect of using the stop when threading is to re-establish the starting point after cutting.  The compound controls the incremental cutting depth for each pass, and the cross feed screw is used for retracting the cutting tool and returning it back to the start point, plus the depth already cut. The depth of cut for every pass made is controlled by the compound.

There are some machinists that cut threads with only the cross feed to advance the cutter; the cutting tool is used as a form tool (cuts on both edges).  Others rely on the 29.5 degree compound method where the majority of the cut is made by the leading edge and the point (on both edges of the point, at incremented depth).  Both methods work and the thread cutting stop will work for either.


----------

